# Sulle ... mosche !! zzzzzzzzzzz



## xfactor (27 Maggio 2011)

Una la coustruiamo propio difronte la casa della quinti!:up:

......... evviva il comunismo e la libertà papparappapa!:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Una la coustruiamo propio difronte la casa della quinti!:up:
> 
> ......... evviva il comunismo e la libertà papparappapa!:sonar:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Sai una cosa...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Una cosa che mi ha fatto morir dal ridere?
Vedere un giorno uno dei miei ex commilitoni, uomo fatto...che era andato su Italia 1...perchè assessore di un paesino nel varesino...dove i contadini avevano mandato i maiali sul terreno che era stato destinato alla moschea...AHAHAHAHAAHA

Salam, salam, salam...ma magnelo no? 
No non lo magnano...
Che bruta religion dove non se beve vin e le done tute querte...

Ma guarda X che mondo...
Dove si abiura ad una religione...per lasciare rovinare la nostra...

Ma siamo ecumenisti no?
Io farei:
Una moschea con a fianco la sinagoga per gli ebrei...eheheheheheeh...

Ma quale globalizzazione o Europa unità....
Vogliono l'Impero Ottomano no?


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

Dove starebbe il problema?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

libertà alla gente di pregare il dio che sceglie o di non farlo riuscendo a vivere in una società che non sia condizionata da dogmi che non gli appartengono.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> libertà alla gente di pregare il dio che sceglie o di non farlo riuscendo a vivere in una società che non sia condizionata da dogmi che non gli appartengono.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
E ti sembra che i musulmani ti concedano questo?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ah si è vero i comunisti ti concedono di pensare politicamente come vuoi...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA....
Secondo me se tanti come me avessero avuto il privilegio di abitare quasi un anno in un paese comunista...EHEHEHEHEHE....si sarebbero convertiti...

Come la gloriosa mossa del 1972 in cui Agnelli mandò i suoi operai comunistoni...a montare la catena di montaggio per la lada ( fiat124), in Unione Sovietica....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....infatti là trovarono la terra promessa...AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dove starebbe il problema?


Mk...
Fai vacanzina in Iran...
Poi tispiegano loro a chiare lettere dove sta il problema...specie per una donna...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> *E ti sembra che i musulmani ti concedano questo?*
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...*
> *Ah si è vero i comunisti ti concedono di pensare politicamente come vuoi...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA*....
> ...


no.....c'entra qualcosa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2011)

ne stanno costruendo una nel quartiere di Sucate, in via Puppa

pare siano tutti molto felici!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ne stanno costruendo una nel quartiere di Sucate, in via Puppa
> 
> pare siano tutti molto felici!


aaaaah!:carneval:


il ridente quartiere di Sucate!

dove, non solo la domenica, le vergini intonano il Melodia 


:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mk...
> Fai vacanzina in Iran...
> Poi tispiegano loro a chiare lettere dove sta il problema...specie per una donna...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH.


Non fare il qualunquista con me please. Già ci dobbiamo sopportare la Santanché .


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non fare il qualunquista con me please. Già ci dobbiamo sopportare la Santanché .


Nessun qualunquismo...
Ogni donna occidentale...dovrebbe provare l'esperienza eh?
Io la conosco dai racconti di una riminese studentessa di lingue orientali, che andò in Iran...per studiare persiano...
Eheheheheheehe...i suoi guai iniziarono già....all'...aeroporto...

Come fanno le donne ad accettare una religione in cui la donna è poco più che un animale...io non lo so...


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun qualunquismo...
> Ogni donna occidentale...dovrebbe provare l'esperienza eh?
> Io la conosco dai racconti di una riminese studentessa di lingue orientali, che andò in Iran...per studiare persiano...
> Eheheheheheehe...i suoi guai iniziarono già....all'...aeroporto...
> ...


 non ho capito...non tollerare l'ingerenza della chiesa implica necessariamente approvare la chiusura  assurda di altre religioni ?
direi di no
l'unica cosa lascerei che chi ha voglia di credere in cose che per me non hanno senso lofaccia esattamente come lo fanno i cattolici.
se poi in  altri paesi non c'è questa libertà mi spiace molto per loro ed auspico che in futuro non sia così


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito...non tollerare l'ingerenza della chiesa implica necessariamente approvare la chiusura assurda di altre religioni ?
> direi di no
> l'unica cosa lascerei che chi ha voglia di credere in cose che per me non hanno senso lofaccia esattamente come lo fanno i cattolici.
> se poi in altri paesi non c'è questa libertà mi spiace molto per loro ed auspico che in futuro non sia così


in vero

molte islamiche ritengono il velo un male minore
che tollerano nella consapevolezza che per sè stesse non significa lasciarsi trattare come animali
ma difendersi da uomini che esse non ritengono essersi evoluti oltre quello step


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito...non tollerare l'ingerenza della chiesa implica necessariamente approvare la chiusura  assurda di altre religioni ?
> direi di no
> l'unica cosa lascerei che chi ha voglia di credere in cose che per me non hanno senso lofaccia esattamente come lo fanno i cattolici.
> se poi in  altri paesi non c'è questa libertà mi spiace molto per loro ed auspico che in futuro non sia così


Io la penso a questo modo, dopo aver letto gli studi di Max Weber in proposito:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'etica_protestante_e_lo_spirito_del_capitalismo

Mi sono reso conto che la tua è superficialità estrema.
Per me non tutte le religioni sono sullo stesso piano. Anzi.
Vediamone gli effetti sulla popolazione.
La prima religione che io detesto è quella ebraica.
Non ho mai visto in vita mia un disprezzo più totale di tutto quanto non sia ebraico come da parte loro.
La seconda è l'Islamica.
Trova un paese al mondo dove questa religione abbia portato benessere, civiltà e cultura. Guarda l'Iran, dopo lo scià di Persia, con Komeini il paese è ricaduto nel medio evo.
Guarda Gandhi...pur di levarsi certa gente...l'ha mandata tutta in Pakistan.

Tutte le altre religioni mi stanno benissimo.
Ma queste due no.

Questo buonismo del cazzo sarà pagato a caro prezzo dall'Europa intera.

L'Islam ciò una religione dove si insegna che se ti fai saltare per aria come una bomba umana...vai in paradiso con le geishe.
Ma fammi il piacere va.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in vero
> 
> molte islamiche ritengono il velo un male minore
> che tollerano nella consapevolezza che per sè stesse non significa lasciarsi trattare come animali
> ma difendersi da uomini che esse non ritengono essersi evoluti oltre quello step


Ma tu hai idea, la minima idea in che modo vivano ancora oggi le donne islamiche? Eh?
Ma porco cazzo, non vedi che tutte quelle che sono riuscite a studiare, ad emanciparci...gridano a tutto il mondo femminile...aiutateci?
Guarda non ho parole...
Si si...ti farei vivere un anno in un paese islamico e poi vedi se non abbassi le creste...
Ma chi se ne fotte del velo?
Chi se ne fotte?
Difendersi da uomini?
Ehi...guarda che se tu nasci con la figa al posto del cazzo in quei paesi...la tua sorte è segnata.
Ma lo sai almeno...che lo stupro è un reato contro la proprietà?
Ma lo sai almeno...che se scopi la moglie di un altro...rovini la proprietà di un altro maschio?

« Gli uomini sono preposti alle donne, a causa della preferenza che Allah concede agli uni rispetto alle altre e perché spendono [per esse] i loro beni. Le [donne] virtuose sono le devote, che proteggono nel segreto quello che Allah ha preservato. Ammonite quelle di cui temete l'insubordinazione, lasciatele sole nei loro letti, battetele. Se poi vi obbediscono, non fate più nulla contro di esse. Allah è altissimo, grande »

Senti fammi un piacere...
Prenditi un Corano e leggitelo...
Poi parli.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Questo non sopporto:
Nessuno ha mai letto il corano...e a cuor leggero...si dice...ok poverini diamo loro le moschee...

Ah io sono atea...non so nulla di religioni...
Il comunismo è ateo...ok...

Ma porco cazzo...andate almeno a leggere in COSA credono i seguaci di una data religione...altrimenti è come conoscere Hitler...e dirsi...ah è un caporalino, un pittore mediocre, non farà nulla di male...

Invece se prima di parlare con Hitler si leggesse Mein Kampf...cambia la storia...


----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ne stanno costruendo una nel quartiere di Sucate, in via Puppa
> 
> pare siano tutti molto felici!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TGKKn-qDks


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun qualunquismo...
> Ogni donna occidentale...dovrebbe provare l'esperienza eh?
> Io la conosco dai racconti di una riminese studentessa di lingue orientali, che andò in Iran...per studiare persiano...
> Eheheheheheehe...i suoi guai iniziarono già....all'...aeroporto...
> ...


Perché Silvio come ci considera? Ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di credere e professare la religione che vuole. Certo se poi si va a vedere chi si professa cattolico a parole e poi...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perché Silvio come ci considera? Ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di credere e professare la religione che vuole. Certo se poi si va a vedere chi si professa cattolico a parole e poi...


tipo silvio che poco prima che esplodesse l'affaire ruby aveva alzato alte lodi per essersi potuto nuovamente accostare alla comunione?


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tipo silvio che poco prima che esplodesse l'affaire ruby aveva alzato alte lodi per essersi potuto nuovamente accostare alla comunione?


Certo che sì, per lui invece le donne non sono animali ma solo oggetti di piacere. Ma si sa, noi donne di sinistra siamo senza cervello, coglione e pure brutte .


----------



## Hirohito (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sì, per lui invece le donne non sono animali ma solo oggetti di piacere. Ma si sa, noi donne di sinistra siamo senza cervello, coglione e pure brutte .


Mannaggia all'uomo, che vuole solo sesso.
Si dice che l'uomo x avere sesso offra amore
La donna x avere amore offra sesso.

Gli islamici come la pensano in proposito ? Boh


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mannaggia all'uomo, che vuole solo sesso.
> Si dice che l'uomo x avere sesso offra amore
> La donna x avere amore offra sesso.
> 
> Gli islamici come la pensano in proposito ? Boh


Magari se invece di stare dentro le barricate si cominciasse ad usare il dialogo qualcosa si capirebbe di più. Ci sono grandi differenze a seconda delle zone. Essere donna in Marocco o in Tunisia è ben diverso che essere donna in Arabia Saudita. Ad esempio. Sul resto, ma se si vuole sesso non si potrebbe essere sinceri e dirlo? Certe donne lo dicono, potreste prendere esempio.


----------



## Hirohito (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Magari se invece di stare dentro le barricate si cominciasse ad usare il dialogo qualcosa si capirebbe di più. Ci sono grandi differenze a seconda delle zone. Essere donna in Marocco o in Tunisia è ben diverso che essere donna in Arabia Saudita. Ad esempio. Sul resto, ma se si vuole sesso non si potrebbe essere sinceri e dirlo? Certe donne lo dicono, potreste prendere esempio.


Anche certi uomini lo dicono.
Bisognerebbe portare un segnale luminoso di riconoscimento
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Anche certi uomini lo dicono.
> Bisognerebbe portare un segnale luminoso di riconoscimento
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Basterebbe andare oltre i luoghi comuni. E non fingere di amare il partner che si lascia a casa...


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certe donne lo dicono, potreste prendere esempio.


Scusa Mk, ma bella forza dirlo da chi non ti giudicherà in quanto uomo, ma il più delle donne hanno il pessimo gusto di etichettare un uomo che vuole sesso come negativo! Ovvio allora che gli uomini che vogliono sesso nascondono le loro intenzioni parlando di altro, anzi direi che è banale.


----------



## Hirohito (28 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa Mk, ma bella forza dirlo da chi non ti giudicherà in quanto uomo, ma il più delle donne hanno il pessimo gusto di etichettare un uomo che vuole sesso come negativo! Ovvio allora che gli uomini che vogliono sesso nascondono le loro intenzioni parlando di altro, anzi direi che è banale.


Molte delle risposte che ho letto sull'argomento oggi mi sono sembrate banali


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perché Silvio come ci considera? Ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di credere e professare la religione che vuole. Certo se poi si va a vedere chi si professa cattolico a parole e poi...


Hai ragione...
Ma vedi oramai il cattolicesimo in occidente si è così diluito...da pensare...che...anche le altre religioni siano così...
Allora se fossero così...io direi...ah voi musulmani volete un luogo di ritrovo?
Ok...vi affitto quel capannone lì...e lì dentro fate quel che vi pare...
E' diverso mia cara, che in un paese di tradizione cristiano cattolica, si voglia costruire una moschea...

Ma dialoghiamo eh?
Ok...una Moschea a Milano...e una chiesa cattolica a Medina...
Par condicio...

Sulle pareti delle scuole?
Ok...mettiamo anche Budda ecc..ecc.e.cc...
Non togliamo il crocifisso perchè dà fastidio ai non cristiani...

Un buon cristiano annuncia la buona novella.
Un buon musulmano sa che deve convertire ogni gente all'Islam.

Ohi, non venire a piangere da me...quando perderai tutti i tuoi diritti di donna come persona...e sarai costretta a stare a certe regole...

Proprio tu...che combatti per la donna...pensaci...

Almeno noi cristiani abbiamo un culto al femminile no?
Maria, Madre di Cristo...

Vai a leggerti il Corano MK...altro che o mia bela madunina...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mannaggia all'uomo, che vuole solo sesso.
> Si dice che l'uomo x avere sesso offra amore
> La donna x avere amore offra sesso.
> 
> Gli islamici come la pensano in proposito ? Boh


Bravo Hirohito...
Dici Boh...
Palpa un culo di una donna islamica...poi ci racconti come è andata a finire...
Sai nell'Islam...le uniche donne che possono parlare con gli uomini...in pubblico...ehm...sono le puttane...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Magari se invece di stare dentro le barricate si cominciasse ad usare il dialogo qualcosa si capirebbe di più. Ci sono grandi differenze a seconda delle zone. Essere donna in Marocco o in Tunisia è ben diverso che essere donna in Arabia Saudita. Ad esempio. Sul resto, ma se si vuole sesso non si potrebbe essere sinceri e dirlo? Certe donne lo dicono, potreste prendere esempio.


Dici bene tu.
Ma per dialogare in tema religioso, bisogna che le due parti, siano entrambi con il loro valore religioso da confrontare.
Se tu non sei religiosa, non sei in grado di capire come la fede, sia un valore per chi la professa.
Ma te ne accorgeresti frequentando ambienti e persone pregni di persone che la pensano in un certo modo.

Fai esperimento...diventa amica di una famiglia di islamici.
E fatti invitare a cena a casa loro.
Sonda gli usi e i costumi.

Poi con dati alla mano dialoga.
Nel mondo islamico...il matrimonio è una roba diversa da come lo concepiamo noi occidentali.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Tendenzialmente con l'islam non può esserci dialogo, almeno fino a che loro non usciranno dal loro medioevo  (adesso sono in pieno medioevo), chi non può ricordare l'illuminata sapienza di Averroè? Ma quando gli imam sono a livello di pecorari...o peggio di pecore in intelligenza ci troviamo al ribaltamento dell'insegnamento coranico creando  l'islam attuale, solo poche persone mussulmane che conosco sanno davvero cosa sgnifichi la loro religione, per  il resto è solo abitudine consolidata.


----------



## aristocat (29 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Molte delle risposte che ho letto sull'argomento oggi mi sono sembrate banali


Per esempio?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente con l'islam non può esserci dialogo, almeno fino a che loro non usciranno dal loro medioevo  (adesso sono in pieno medioevo), chi non può ricordare l'illuminata sapienza di Averroè? Ma quando gli imam sono a livello di pecorari...o peggio di pecore in intelligenza ci troviamo al ribaltamento dell'insegnamento coranico creando  l'islam attuale, solo poche persone mussulmane che conosco sanno davvero cosa sgnifichi la loro religione, per  il resto è solo abitudine consolidata.


Ma tu non staresti male con loro...eh?
Hai la tua Jihad personale...cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Almeno noi cristiani abbiamo un culto al femminile no?
> Maria, Madre di Cristo...


La tradizione è una cosa, l'imposizione un'altra. Siamo un paese laico, e laicità per me è garantire a tutti di poter professare la propria religione. Non mi pare proprio che la tua idea di femminilità sia quella di Maria eh.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa Mk, ma bella forza dirlo da chi non ti giudicherà in quanto uomo, ma il più delle donne hanno il pessimo gusto di etichettare un uomo che vuole sesso come negativo! Ovvio allora che gli uomini che vogliono sesso nascondono le loro intenzioni parlando di altro, anzi direi che è banale.


Ovvio un cavolo, secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che nemmeno voi sapete bene cosa cercate in una donna. Cominciate a pensare a noi come esseri umani in grado di intendere e di volere, e poi iniziamo un dialogo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvio un cavolo, secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che nemmeno voi sapete bene cosa cercate in una donna. Cominciate a pensare a noi come esseri umani in grado di intendere e di volere, e poi iniziamo un dialogo.


Ho avuto dialoghi di frequente con donne con cui sinceramente non ci provavo e ho maturato l'idea che molte donne o sono tendenzialmente contradittorie o sono estremamente ipocrite. Mi si può prendere in maniera negativa, ma nessun uomo intelligente si approcerebbe ad una donna, seppur solo per sesso, mostrando interesse solo per quello, se non verso a una donna prezzolata. Vista la enorme varietà della popolazione mondiale è evidente che in quel campo la sincerità non paga mai.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho avuto dialoghi di frequente con donne con cui sinceramente non ci provavo e ho maturato l'idea che molte donne o sono tendenzialmente contradittorie o sono estremamente ipocrite. Mi si può prendere in maniera negativa, ma nessun uomo intelligente si approcerebbe ad una donna, seppur solo per sesso, mostrando interesse solo per quello, se non verso a una donna prezzolata. Vista la enorme varietà della popolazione mondiale è evidente che in quel campo la sincerità non paga mai.


Soltanto per la paura di ricevere un due di picche?


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Soltanto per la paura di ricevere un due di picche?


Non per un due di picche, se chiedi sesso senza alcun fronzolo 5 donne su 100 ci staranno, quindi 1 su 20...la domanda può impegnare 1 minuto in totale ed in un buon posto dove agire in 20 minuti si ricava una donna per fare sesso. Ma per chi è un poco più evoluto di un Orango non è il due di picche che ti viene messo davanti, ma il contorno di disprezzo e poca dignità da parte femminile nel dire no ad una domanda che reputo brutta, ma possibilmente lecita. E non sai quanto alcune donzelle sono poco simpatiche quando il due di picche arriva dalla parte maschile in questo ci vedo una sorta di presunzione eccessiva da parte femminile. In passato quando vedevo tutta questa sicurezza della risposta la mia diventava classicamente un no...decisamente non ci perdevo nulla, solo del sesso che per me vale davvero tanto poco.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non per un due di picche, se chiedi sesso senza alcun fronzolo 5 donne su 100 ci staranno, quindi 1 su 20...la domanda può impegnare 1 minuto in totale ed in un buon posto dove agire in 20 minuti si ricava una donna per fare sesso. Ma per chi è un poco più evoluto di un Orango non è il due di picche che ti viene messo davanti, ma* il contorno di disprezzo e poca dignità da parte femminile nel dire no *ad una domanda che reputo brutta, ma possibilmente lecita.


Guarda che non parlavo di donne o uomini impegnati eh, ma di single che liberamente possono avere voglia di sesso e nulla più. Avevo aperto un thread una volta chiedendo quale differenza ci fosse tra il corteggiare una donna per la scopata e il corteggiarla per altro. Non mi pare ci fossero stati uomini che sottolineassero qualche differenza.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che non parlavo di donne o uomini impegnati eh, ma di single che liberamente possono avere voglia di sesso e nulla più. Avevo aperto un thread una volta chiedendo quale differenza ci fosse tra il corteggiare una donna per la scopata e il corteggiarla per altro. Non mi pare ci fossero stati uomini che sottolineassero qualche differenza.


Tra single io appunto parlavo, da parte femminile noto maggiormente la mancanza di un minimo di umiltà che porta ad una totale mancanza della propria dignità credendosi troppo...rispetto a quello che si è davvero.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra single io appunto parlavo, da parte femminile noto maggiormente la mancanza di un minimo di umiltà che porta ad una totale mancanza della propria dignità credendosi troppo...rispetto a quello che si è davvero.


Ovvero? Troppo rispetto a cosa? Come sei ermetico oggi .


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Troppo rispetto a cosa? Come sei ermetico oggi .


Rispetto a quello che sanno di essere. Un mio amico disse che una donna quando si sente lusingata aumenta la propria stima di sè a dismisura, fino a pensarsi molto oltre di quello che è in verità. Dal mio punto di vista? Di donne ottime per il sesso saranno una minima parte, il resto sono millantatrici truffaldine, oltretutte non conosce di non essere dei giganti come pensano.


----------



## Hirohito (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Rispetto a quello che sanno di essere. Un mio amico disse che una donna quando si sente lusingata aumenta la propria stima di sè a dismisura, fino a pensarsi molto oltre di quello che è in verità. *Dal mio punto di vista? Di donne ottime per il sesso saranno una minima parte, il resto sono millantatrici truffaldine, oltretutte non conosce di non essere dei giganti come pensano.


B R A V I S S I M O

Hai assolutamente centrato il critical point: se si sciogliesse quel nodo sarebbe tutto in discesa tra i 2 sessi.

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (29 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per esempio?


Per esempio questa:

"Basterebbe andare oltre i luoghi comuni. E non fingere di amare il partner che si lascia a casa..."


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun qualunquismo...
> Ogni donna occidentale...dovrebbe provare l'esperienza eh?
> *Io la conosco dai racconti di una riminese studentessa di lingue orientali, che andò in Iran...per studiare persiano...
> Eheheheheheehe...i suoi guai iniziarono già....all'...aeroporto...
> ...


Però, posso dire? A maggior ragione, se sei una studentessa che studia la lingua farsi e la cultura iraniana, non puoi non sapere che trattamento ti viene riservato se ti proponi in un certo modo (es. vestita all'occidentale). 
Già non puoi essere tranquilla al 100% anche se segui tutti i crismi, tutte le loro indicazioni sul vestire,  non sorridere per strada ecc. ecc. 
Vedi Roxana Saberi che si vestiva e viveva in modo "conforme" ma poi hanno trovato lo stesso il cavillo falso/pretestuoso (spionaggio) per imprigionarla.
Insomma ci vuole tanta tanta prudenza.... fare la Giovanna d'Arco qui non paga...
ps. sull'accettare credo che non lo accetti nessuna. Molte trovano il modo di fuggire, di andarsene, altre si rassegnano e tirano avanti. ma non credo nell'accettazione, davvero. Neanche da parte di tanti uomini...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però, posso dire? A maggior ragione, se sei una studentessa che studia la lingua farsi e la cultura iraniana, non puoi non sapere che trattamento ti viene riservato se ti proponi in un certo modo (es. vestita all'occidentale).
> Già non puoi essere tranquilla al 100% anche se segui tutti i crismi, tutte le loro indicazioni sul vestire,  non sorridere per strada ecc. ecc.
> Vedi Roxana Saberi che si vestiva e viveva in modo "conforme" ma poi hanno trovato lo stesso il cavillo falso/pretestuoso (spionaggio) per imprigionarla.
> Insomma ci vuole tanta tanta prudenza.... fare la Giovanna d'Arco qui non paga...
> ps. sull'accettare credo che non lo accetti nessuna. Molte trovano il modo di fuggire, di andarsene, altre si rassegnano e tirano avanti. ma non credo nell'accettazione, davvero. Neanche da parte di tanti uomini...


Certo...certo...
E MK se ne accorgerà solo quando non potrà più girare per Milano vestita all'occidentale eh?
Ma è importante dialogare eh?
Lei quella volta pensava che essendo italiana, poteva fare l'italiana...
Bello eh entrare in un bar...e gli uomini neanche ti cagano...perchè sei una donna, non una persona...eheheehehehehe


----------



## aristocat (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...certo...
> E MK se ne accorgerà solo quando non potrà più girare per Milano vestita all'occidentale eh?
> Ma è importante dialogare eh?
> Lei quella volta pensava che essendo italiana, poteva fare l'italiana...
> Bello eh entrare in un bar...e gli uomini neanche ti cagano...perchè sei una donna, non una persona...eheheehehehehe


Oh alla tua amica è andata di lusso, se il peggio che le è capitato è che nei bar iraniani non se la sono "fumata" di pezza... 
Però, posso dire una cosa? Che secondo me il contesto politico, la forma-Stato e di Governo cambiano tantissimo il modo di porsi del singolo.
Non che mi faccia illusioni, però dove vivo io (cittadina medio-grande del Nord-centro) vedo tante famiglie nordafricane, anche mediorientali che... insomma glielo vedi in faccia, questo desiderio di essere famiglia "normale", del padre di famiglia in primis. Ieri vedevo uno di questi papà  coccolare la moglie (comunque col velo) e le figlie femmine in strada, giocare con il figlio maschio... e ti dirò ne vedo tanti come lui. Sarà l'aria occidentale che "influenza" ? Però ci scommetto che la repressione e l'autoritarismo stanno stretti anche agli uomini "privilegiati", non solo alle donne "animali"... :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oh alla tua amica è andata di lusso, se il peggio che le è capitato è che nei bar iraniani non se la sono "fumata" di pezza...
> Però, posso dire una cosa? Che secondo me il contesto politico, la forma-Stato e di Governo cambiano tantissimo il modo di porsi del singolo.
> Non che mi faccia illusioni, però dove vivo io (cittadina medio-grande del Nord-centro) vedo tante famiglie nordafricane, anche mediorientali che... insomma glielo vedi in faccia, questo desiderio di essere famiglia "normale", del padre di famiglia in primis. Ieri vedevo uno di questi papà  coccolare la moglie (comunque col velo) e le figlie femmine in strada, giocare con il figlio maschio... e ti dirò ne vedo tanti come lui. Sarà l'aria occidentale che "influenza" ? Però ci scommetto che la repressione e l'autoritarismo stanno stretti anche agli uomini "privilegiati", non solo alle donne "animali"... :singleeye:


Mah i miei vicini del Balgladesh hanno fatto di tutto per aggiornare le loro mogli...ma è ancora una battaglia difficile...stranamente sono loro che sono abituate da una vita ad un sistema e temono di far male facendo cose che per le donne occidentali sono naturali...
Ma vediamo certe cose:
1) Io a sua moglie non posso stringere neanche la mano.
2) Ho dovuto fare le mie per spiegare a lui ( convinto) e lei no...che un medico...non è nè uomo nè donna quando visita.
3) Se lui viene a casa mia, non entra se non ci sono io, con mia moglie sta fuori dalla porta finchè nn vengo io ad accoglierlo.
4) Se vado a cena o a pranzo a casa sua, lui e sua moglie ci servono e stanno in piedi a guardarci finchè mangiamo.
5) Non c'è verso che sua moglie esca da sola a fare la spesa, non parliamo di andare a lavorare in una fabbrica: appunto è una donna sposata e non una donnaccia.

Allora loro sono molto moderati e buoni...
Hanno chiesto un posto per radunarsi e l'hanno ottenuto.
Lui dice che quando si prega basta orientarsi in un certo modo e che non occorre certo avere moschee e minareti.

Mi ha spiegato poi che l'Islam è diviso in un sacco di sette e sotto sette...alcuni sono i custodi del messaggio buono, altri no, perchè Allah mandò Maometto a predicare nei posti dove gli uomini erano più cattivi del mondo, e molti hanno travisato il messaggio facendone una cosa abominevole.

Comunque sia l'uomo si deve sposare e presto...
Non va bene che ci siano tutte ste donne in giro, perchè istigano al sesso, e l'uomo non può contenere i suoi istinti.
Interessantissimo il video del suo matrimonio durato tre giorni...dove vediamo una ragazza che viene trascinata fuori di peso da casa, piangendo come una fontana...e data in sposa a uno che conosce a malapena.
L'amore?
Dopo uomo e donna stando assieme imparano a volersi bene.

Un giorno l'ho visto dare dei ceffoni gratuiti a suo figlio sulla cuna...
Servirebbe per educare da subito a sopportare il dolore e a temprare il carattere.

Mi ha detto che ogni musulmano bravo deve con l'esempio convertire quante più persone riesce all'Islam.

Una volta è successo un casino sotto casa, e ha rischiato di rovinare anni di buon comportamento, solo perchè doveva vendicarsi di un pakistano che avrebbe insultato sua moglie che era alla finestra...

Lui entra con me nella mia chiesa per ascoltare l'organo.
Io non posso visitare il loro luogo di culto.

Io posso suonare in una sinagoga ebraica, ma solo indossando quella ciotola, e dichiarando che non eseguirò musica cristiana.

Ma dialoghiamo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La tradizione è una cosa, l'imposizione un'altra. Siamo un paese laico, e laicità per me è garantire a tutti di poter professare la propria religione. Non mi pare proprio che la tua idea di femminilità sia quella di Maria eh.


Ma lascia stare...
Parliamo della figura della donna...
Guarda nell'Antico Testamento abbiamo pagine bellissime e pagine di un maschilismo sfegatato...
Le grandi eroine bibliche sono Giuditta, Ester....ecc...ecc...
Ma il fatto sconvolgente del Cristo è che si permetteva di parlare con le donne eh? E non solo con le Giudee, ma anche con le Samaritane...

Ma robe da matti Cristo andò a chiedere da bere ad una Samaritana...

Nel mondo ebraico l'uomo può ripudiare la donna...ma la donna non può certo ripudiare suo marito eh? Stai scherzando?

Nel Vangelo di Matteo Cristo dice che è lecito fanculizzare la moglie in caso di adulterio...

Ma parla anche della durezza dei cuori, per cui Mosè avrebbe concesso sta roba, e dice che all'inizio le cose non stavano così...tra uomo e donna...

Il senso Cristiano della Madonna non è solo che è Madre di Cristo, ma anche che è una donna...che vede suo figlio morire in croce...ridotto cioè al peggiore dei peggiori abominii.

Io non posseggo un'idea di femminilità...
Voglio solo molto bene alle donne, e questo mi basta.


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...certo...
> *E MK se ne accorgerà solo quando non potrà più girare per Milano vestita all'occidentale eh?*
> Ma è importante dialogare eh?
> Lei quella volta pensava che essendo italiana, poteva fare l'italiana...
> Bello eh entrare in un bar...e gli uomini neanche ti cagano...perchè sei una donna, non una persona...eheheehehehehe


In effetti già si vedono in giro un sacco di donne vestite da arancioni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2011)

Io non posso più nemmeno mettermi le autoreggenti a rete...



Che modi!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Donne ecco io ve l'ho detto eh'
Invece se Milano cadeva in mano della lega...finalmente tornava ai Lombardi!
Con la cacciata in 5 giornate...di tutti i baresi...che portano via il posto di lavoro ai Meneghini no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donne ecco io ve l'ho detto eh'
> Invece se Milano cadeva in mano della lega...finalmente tornava ai Lombardi!
> Con la cacciata in 5 giornate...*di tutti i baresi*...che portano via il posto di lavoro ai Meneghini no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Che ti avranno fatto i baresi boh.. Che poi si sa bene che i baresi sono molto simili ai milanesi, vero Stermi?

ps Lombardi? E dove stanno? :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che ti avranno fatto i baresi boh.. Che poi si sa bene che i baresi sono molto simili ai milanesi, vero Stermi?
> 
> ps Lombardi? E dove stanno? :mexican:


I baresi simili ai milanesi?
Ah sarà per questo che a Vicenza i baresi...non trovano posto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I baresi simili ai milanesi?
> Ah sarà per questo che a Vicenza i baresi...non trovano posto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Invece a Milano accogliamo tutti. Sarà per questo che è difficile fregarci?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Invece a Milano accogliamo tutti. Sarà per questo che è difficile fregarci?


Mah...a me sembra che a Milano...tutti guardino gli altri dall'alto in basso...
Come dire io sono di Milano fa in...ho due cugine a Milano...ma non le vado mai a trovare...troppo casin in quella città...
Casomai a Milano tutti sfruttano tutti...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

*Riad*

Venerdì prossimo la primavera araba si farà strada a Riad personificandosi in una fila di automobili guidate da donne velate. Il tam tam è passato sui social network come Facebook e su Youtube ma il governo ha già promesso che farà di tutto fermare la Women2Drive campaign. Le regole della protesta, secondo quanto ha riportato il New York Times, sono semplici: 1) Non ci sarà un luogo prestabilito dove riunirsi, semplicemente ogni donna che potrà farlo si dovrà mettere al volante 2) A guidare dovrebbero possibilmente essere cittadine di altri Paesi in possesso di una patente valida 3) L’atto di disobbedienza dovrebbe essere videoregistrato e postato su Youtube.
A gettare per prima il sasso nello stagno è stata Manal Al Sharif , una ragazza di 32 anni che il 22 maggio è stata arrestata per aver guidato un’auto e aver poi postato la sua impresa su Youtube. Il video è stato visto da più di 500mila persone e ha messo in serio imbarazzo il Paese. Ora altre donne imiteranno Manal. Noi siamo dalla loro parte ma l’Occidente dov’è?
In Arabia Saudita è in atto un vero e proprio apartheid di genere. Le donne non possono uscire di casa per una passeggiata solitaria senza essere considerate peccatrici a meno di non essere totalmente dall’Abaya, simile al burqa tranne per il fatto che lascia gli occhi scoperti. E se qualcuna vuole andare più lontano deve  optare per il taxi o per un’automobile condotta da un autista, dal marito o da un parente stretto.
A questo si aggiunge l’esclusione dalla sfera pubblica, come avviene anche in Iran, che rende l’Arabia Saudita il primo Paese al mondo in quanto a discriminazione di genere. “Questo desiderio di negare alle donne l’accesso all’arena pubblica viene presentato come un mandato religioso *– scrive sull’International Herald Tribune Farzaneh Milani, studiosa di Medio Oriente e delle culture asiatiche – Tuttavia non c’è nessuna traccia di questa esclusione nel Corano. Nei primi anni dell’Islam le donne erano una presenza vitale nelle comunità musulmane. Andavano in moschea, si impegnavano in dibattiti pubblici e predevano decisioni. Aisha, una delle mogli del profeta Maometto, guidò un esercito di uomini in groppa a un cammello. Se le donne potevano andare su un cammello 14 secoli fa, perché non possono guidare oggi?”.
E soprattutto perché questa segregazione non ci sciocca? Perché guardiamo soltanto alle proteste di piazza che stanno contagiando il Medio Oriente? Limitare la libertà di movimento di un individuo vuol dire imprigionarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Donna al volante, pericolo costante. Da noi è una (pessima) battuta. In Arabia Saudita è legge. E non potrà mai essere cambiata, assicura il ministro degli interni, principe Naif Bin Abdul Aziz. Che, come usa nelle monarchie assolute, e nelle tribù, è anche fratello del sovrano. In un''intervista pubblicata dal quotidiano kuwaitiano al Anbaà il principe della casa reale saudita affossa una volta per tutte l''idea che il gentil sesso possa mai avere diritto alla patente. La donna in Arabia Saudità, dice, potrà forse un giorno ottenere il diritto al voto, ma non potrà mai guidare un''automobile. Sarebbe troppo rischioso e «come tutori» gli uomini non potranno mai accettare l''idea di mettere a repentaglio la loro vita. Naif concede che la donna possa «possedere un''automobile oppure qualunque altra cosa, perché è un suo diritto sancito dall''Islam», ma «guidare l''auto nelle nostre zone di natura desertica», è un''altra cosa. «Potrebbe mettere a rischio la sua vita ed è ciò che non accettiamo come loro tutori». La donna, nei precetti della Shariyah Islamica, o almeno nella versione del fanatismo wahabita in vigore a Riad, per tutta la sua vita è sottomessa al potere di patria potestà di un maschio della sua famiglia: marito, padre o il fratello maggiore. Tra i privilegi riservati all''uomo c''è anche la guida. Per motivi di sicurezza, dice Naif. Ma in realtà, gli ulema, gli interpreti dell''ortodossia religiosa temono che concedere un''eccessiva autonomia di movimento alla donna - e quale maggior mobilità della possiblità di guidare? - favorisca la promiscuità sessuale. Immorale, nonché «dannosa per l''unità delle famiglie».


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

RIAD - Segnali di apertura verso i diritti delle donne sembrano arrivare dalla monarchia saudita. La Shura, assemblea consultiva nominata dal sovrano, ha dato il suo ok, con 81 voti a favore e 37 contrari, alla possibilità che anche le cittadine saudite possano votare nelle future elezioni municipali. Perché ciò divenga legge manca la firma di re Abdullah, ma si tratta comunque -spiegano gli osservatori– di un passo molto importante, se si tiene conto che persino il suffragio maschile è stato introdotto in Arabia Saudita solo nel 2005. Le elezioni municipali sono tra l'altro le uniche consultazioni elettorali ammesse in una monarchia assoluta dove non esistono istituzioni completamente elettive. Gli  stessi consigli municipali sono al 50 per cento di nomina reale, e sono stati eletti finora solo una volta nel 2005.

URNE SEPARATE. Nel marzo scorso, la famiglia saudita ha deciso di convocare nuove elezioni, da cui però le donne sono rimaste escluse. Il vento delle rivolte arabe è intanto arrivato negli ultimi tempi anche nel Regno: ed ha preso il volto proprio delle cittadine saudite che si sono mobilitate online per rivendicare il diritto di voto, nella campagna “Baladi”, parola araba che significa “Il mio Paese”, ed hanno apertamente protestato contro la loro esclusione dalle liste elettorali, con manifestazioni organizzate a Gedda, Riad e nelle province orientali. Il divieto di voto per le donne è stato finora motivato con problemi logistici e la difficoltà di creare seggi elettorali separati per sesso, come impone la Sharia o legge islamica. La Shura ha proposto che le donne possano votare: non però a partire dalle elezioni già indette, ma da quelle ancora successive, per dare il tempo agli amministratori locali di organizzarsi. Il che, visto la cadenza con cui si tengono le consultazioni elettorali, potrebbe avere il sapore di un lungo rinvio. Tra l'altro rimane la proibizione per le cittadine saudite di presentarsi come candidate.

DONNE AL VOLANTE. La questione femminile  è diventata un tema caldo nella vita sociale del Regno. Le donne hanno dato più di un segnale di insofferenza verso una condizione che le obbliga ad essere completamente alla mercè degli uomini: in Arabia, senza un permesso di un familiare maschio, le cittadine non possono lavorare, viaggiare o persino recarsi da un medico. Non possono nemmeno guidare e proprio su questo divieto si è aperto ultimamente un braccio di ferro con le autorità: un gruppo di donne ha infatti indetto per il prossimo 17 giugno una giornata di disobbedienza civile, invitando le loro concittadine a sfidare la legge e a mettersi al volante. Una delle più audaci, che aveva messo su Youtube un filmato che la ritraeva alla guida di un'auto, è stata arrestata per una decina di giorni e poi rilasciata dopo un pubblico “mea culpa”. Anche qui, tuttavia, la casa saudita ha mostrato di non essere insensibile alla pressione popolare: la Shura ha infatti annunciato la scorsa settimana di essere disposta a discutere la questione del diritto di guida per le donne. Come sul voto, il movimento femminile saudita aspetta però di vedere se si tratta di propaganda o di un impegno serio.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

Chissà che non si muova qualcosa...
Non possono rimanere isolati dal resto del mondo per sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chissà che non si muova qualcosa...
> Non possono rimanere isolati dal resto del mondo per sempre...


Scherzi?
Loro vogliono islamizzare il resto del mondo eh?
Moschea dopo moschea...
Suppongo che loro si risolveranno il problema del traffico a Milano eh?

Si dice: Paesi Islamici...
Si diceva: Paesi Comunisti
Si dice: Paesi Occidentali

Mai sentio dire...Paesi cristiani.

Per fortuna che si dice che l'Arabia Saudita è un paese moderno.
Ma ne abbiamo la prova con l'Iran.
Sotto lo scià di Persia era il paese islamico più occidentalizzato...
Vediamo oggi come sono messi...

Me è vero sai?
L'essere umano si evolve o si involve.

Moschee? SI...
Dialoghiamo...
Ok...una moschea a Milano e una cattedrale cristiana a Riad...
Poi parliamo.

AH se io e Lothar fossimo islamici...pensa Lothar...basta mettersi bombe dappartutto e farsi saltare per aria...e paffete saremo in paradiso dove un mare di gnocca ci assisterà per l'eternità...una ti ciuccia l'uccello, l'altra ti porta unabirra, l'altra ancora ti massaggia le spalle...e una maestra ti fa aria con un ventaglio...

Ma dialoghiamo eh?


----------

